# Razzia beim Flirtportal lovoo



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2016)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...en-firmengruender-festgenommen-a-1096515.html



> Laut dem Medienportal "Mopo 24" stürmte ein Großaufgebot von Beamten die Lovoo-Zentrale in Dresden mit Maschinenpistolen und Rammbock. Laut "Bild" wurden auch die Wohnungen der Geschäftsführer durchsucht. Die Firmengründer seien verhaftet worden.
> Bei den Verhafteten handelt es sich um die beiden geschäftsführenden Firmengründer, berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Ein dritter vorliegender Haftbefehl ist nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft außer Vollzug gesetzt worden.
> Insgesamt gibt es 12 Beschuldigte. Ihnen wird gewerbsmäßiger Betrug vorgeworfen. Das Verfahren richte sich gegen drei Geschäftsführer und neun Mitarbeiter "eines überregional arbeitenden Dresdner Unternehmens". Der Name Lovoo wird in der Pressemitteilung von Oberstaatsanwalt Lorenz Haase nicht erwähnt, es ist lediglich die Rede von einer "Kennenlern-Agentur".


Jemand hatte zuvor ein Lovooleak einer Zeitung zugespielt.
deren Seite ist aber noch on
https://www.lovoo.com/imprint


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2016)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> https://www.lovoo.com/imprint


...und was habe die so gemacht, in Dresden und in Berlin?




Das Web ist seit der Aktion vom Mittwoch heute noch immer online. 





			
				StA Dresden auf einer Pressekonferenz dazu schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel der Maßnahmen sei "nicht die Abschaltung des Online-Portals, sondern die Verhinderung krimineller Handlungen zu Lasten der Nutzer."


Ob die Verdächtigen in echt immer noch so freundlich wie auf ihrer Website drein schauen?



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Razzia-und-Festnahmen-beim-Dating-Dienst-Lovoo-3231087.html Der Heise-Verlag hat sich auf die Dresdener anscheinend eingeschossen: 





			
				c't schrieb:
			
		

> Basis der Ermittlungen ist eine Recherche von c't aus dem November 2015.
> 
> ...c't hatte bereits im September 2015 den konkreten Verdacht geäußert, dass die große Dating-Plattform ihren Nutzern mit unlauteren Tricks – vor allem mit Fake-Profilen – Geld aus der Tasche ziehen könnte. Ein anonymer Whistleblower hatte c't unaufgefordert belastende Dateien zugespielt, die nach seiner Darstellung E-Mails der Lovoo-Führungsriege enthielten.



Jedenfalls gab es wohl früher schon Kritik an dem Portal, wie die Leute von lovoo.com hier selbst dargestellt haben: 





			
				Lovoo GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> *Stellungnahme LOVOO GmbH*
> 
> Dresden / Berlin, den 19. September 2015
> 
> ...



Thema: anonymer Whistleblower - bei 200 Angestellten (wahrscheinlich nicht wenige im Minijobbereich) - ist sowas kaum abzuwenden.


----------



## Jennes (25 Juni 2016)

Ist auch richtig so


----------



## derBetrug (20 Juli 2016)

lovoo -- das denke ich wissen wir alle, die sich umschauen oder suchen, interessiert sind oder auch "betroffen" ist ja wirklich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs und es geht dort, wie anders wo auch gewohnt plump, dreist, sofort nachvollziehbar und nachweisbar (zumindest sehr stark und deutlichst indikativ !) einfach so weiter ..
auf FB
FaceBook : "Der Betrug" versuche ich dazu hin und wieder allzu Offensichtlich nachvollziehbar zu machen =>
Facebook : Der Betrug
poste ich sporadisch, wenn ich dazu komme und es sich so ergibt zT albern witzig dumme, aber auch ich denke auch sehr kriminell motivierte Beispiele.


----------



## apaguser (8 August 2016)

Ist das nicht in jeder Partnerbörse oder Kontaktbörse der Fall? Ich mein, ich hab mich mal damit auseinandergesetzt: Schaut man sich die AGBs vieler solcher bzw. ähnlicher Plattformen an, wird einem doch sowieso gesagt dass es sich oft um Animateure handeln, die einen anschreiben...


----------



## Noisette (10 Februar 2017)

Diese ganzen Singleportale, wimmeln doch nur so von "Animateuren", damit die Leute sich registrieren und zahlen. Kam grade neulich ein großer Bericht im TV...


----------

